# out of gas money:(



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


If you are spending $200 a week on gas you should be making at least $800 even if you have a lot of dead miles unless you car has a big engine or is not fuel efficient or is burning extra gas. You are also putting a lot of miles and wear and tear on your car for very little money. You will make more at Walmart at minimum wage and not destroy you car,


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Say no to Surge/PT chasing. The system is just trying to herd you somewhere else. As soon as you start heading towards the red/pink, it will disappear.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

I grossed over 800.. But long trip returns, and long request are adding up. They should compensate a pick up fee at least.25 a mile, even for cancellations.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Me too! Out of gas.. I have to wait until Wednesday...


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Seriously

I think you need a "real" job. Uber is a gig.

If gas money got you freak'd your 1 steps away...one ******, one fender, one belt from hurt.

Uber is good side gig, ...drop by Wallyworld, McD etc... you will earn more and not have the math challenges you seem to face with Uber


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> Get a real job. Uber is a gig.
> 
> ...





emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> Get a real job. Uber is a gig.
> 
> ...


I always see your post are really hurtful and nasty. You must work in the office at lyft. You enjoy stealing peoples money?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> I always see your post are really hurtful and nasty. You must work in the office at lyft. You enjoy stealing peoples money?


Blunt, have trouble coddling- sorry

I am trying to be blunt the way mommy and daddy's used to raise kids. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> Get a real job. Uber is a gig.
> 
> ...


Yea! Whats your problem! Im working my ass up to catch up, because these new policies took about 40% of my money. Everyone one in the Lyft office is a crook. They hire nothing but dishonest cheaters, taking drivers surge money and causing financial hardship. Crook!



emdeplam said:


> You prefer to be coddled? Millennial much?
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way moomy and daddy should have but was missed. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


Go back to being a meteor lady!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Yea! Whats your problem! Im working my ass up to catch up, because these new policies took about 40% of my money. Everyone one in the Lyft office is a crook. They hire nothing but dishonest cheaters, taking drivers surge money and causing financial hardship. Crook!
> 
> Go back to being a meteor lady!


Not high school anymore. There is 'No child left behind' for adults in life. Uber is a business, you are an adult.

You get it "Uber/Lyft" don't care. They don't want the least accountability for you 
(not even employee).


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> You prefer to be coddled? Millennial much?
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way moomy and daddy should have but was missed. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


Your souless and obviously some one working in the backroom for lyft. Where all the lowlifes cheat drivers out of money. How do you live with yourself? I don't have gas because these new policies drained all the money, because every ride seems to be skimmed, fixed and shorted. when you have to work 25 hours longer to make the same amount, im trying to just catch up! You are destroying lives with all your greed.



emdeplam said:


> Not high school anymore. There is 'No child left behind' for adults in life. Uber is a business, you are an adult.


Uber sucks more then lyft, they both are ruled by investors, and they both only want as much money as possible, before the economy does a dollar reset. They don't care about people, its a corporation, they only see money, they are ruled by money.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Your souless and obviously some one working in the backroom for lyft. Where all the lowlifes cheat drivers out of money. How do you live with yourself? I don't have gas because these new policies drained all the money, because every ride seems to be skimmed, fixed and shorted. when you have to work 25 hours longer to make the same amount, im trying to just catch up! You are destroying lives with all your greed.


Sorry to have offended you. You are in a tough spot. All of us have been scewed over.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

The truth is that uber n lyft monopolies the market. The investors or illuminate don't care about humanity, or helping people get around, they only want profits.
They want to collect more money as soon as possible before the economy crashes.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> The truth is that uber n lyft monopolies the market. The investors or illuminate don't care about humanity, or helping people get around, they only want profits.
> They want to collect more money as soon as possible before the economy crashes.


Lol

Uber and Lyft are "mono" polies

Your grasp of economics and English must be better than mine cause that just sounded funny to me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

aJoe said:


> If you are spending $200 a week on gas you should be making at least $800 even if you have a lot of dead miles unless you car has a big engine or is not fuel efficient or is burning extra gas. You are also putting a lot of miles and wear and tear on your car for very little money. You will make more at Walmart at minimum wage and not destroy you car,


Seriously...

I spent less when I did fulltime XL/Plus @ 14mpg


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


Surges are illusory. Stop chasing them. Your pay is fixed. Park and wait for your next ride.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pretty-sure-i-cracked-uber-lyfts-algorithm-the-reason-for-reduced-surge-prime-time.166941/



Lyftguru said:


> Your souless and obviously some one working in the backroom for lyft. Where all the lowlifes cheat drivers out of money. How do you live with yourself? I don't have gas because these new policies drained all the money, because every ride seems to be skimmed, fixed and shorted. when you have to work 25 hours longer to make the same amount, im trying to just catch up! You are destroying lives with all your greed.
> 
> Uber sucks more then lyft, they both are ruled by investors, and they both only want as much money as possible, before the economy does a dollar reset. They don't care about people, its a corporation, they only see money, they are ruled by money.


As a Lyft vet, I'm gonna say that Lyft sucks more. They're EXACTLY like Uber, but they lie and claim they're not -- that's sociopathic. At least Uber admits to being a hot mess. I've done thousands of rides on both platforms, and Uber paid me more this week. This, then, means Uber is better -- for me at least.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lyftguru said:


> I grossed over 800.. But long trip returns, and long request are adding up. They should compensate a pick up fee at least.25 a mile, even for cancellations.


Don't forget the air conditioning eats up gas like crazy.

BONG!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


These " RIDESHARE" companies seem to be doing everything in their power to ensure ZERO PROFIT to Drivers !

NO NEED TO TIP !



Lyftguru said:


> The truth is that uber n lyft monopolies the market. The investors or illuminate don't care about humanity, or helping people get around, they only want profits.
> They want to collect more money as soon as possible before the economy crashes.


And when they destroy Free Enterprise Taxis
They will have to be Subsidised by the Government.
Then EVERYONE will pay them.
User or not.



aJoe said:


> If you are spending $200 a week on gas you should be making at least $800 even if you have a lot of dead miles unless you car has a big engine or is not fuel efficient or is burning extra gas. You are also putting a lot of miles and wear and tear on your car for very little money. You will make more at Walmart at minimum wage and not destroy you car,


Burger king is $8.00 an hour starting.
Uber is about $10.00 before expenses.

Go to Burger King while you STILL have a car to get there !



emdeplam said:


> Blunt, have trouble coddling- sorry
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way mommy and daddy's used to raise kids. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


NO NEED TO TIP !

(No need to Drive !)



Lyftguru said:


> The truth is that uber n lyft monopolies the market. The investors or illuminate don't care about humanity, or helping people get around, they only want profits.
> They want to collect more money as soon as possible before the economy crashes.


Economy crashes are a tool to make you give up personal property and any wealth you may have in order to further enslave you and make you dependant upon the System.

Humans : only animal that must Pay to live.
The earth was not created for that.
Use your FREE WILL.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

run26912 said:


> Don't forget the air conditioning eats up gas like crazy.
> 
> BONG!!!


Thats is a myth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Arb Watson said:


> Thats is a myth.


Actually its not.
The extra pull when the air conditioner clutch kicks in causes resistance on the belt which increases load on the engine.

When the a.c. is off and the clutch for the unit is disengaged the pully free spools with minimal resistance.
Air drag from open windows also reduces fuel efficiencey, especially so in modern aerodynamically structured automobiles.

Optimal fuel efficiency is attained from windows up ac off cabin airflow through vent system only.

In a prius, the ac compressor is electrically driven not pully actuated.
This is why its ac can be operated with engine off.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

We are talking about 1 mile per gallon.

http://money.cnn.com/2007/05/09/pf/gas_myths/


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Los Angeles is lit up like Christmas at the Hamptons, but I know at least 4 drivers completely out of gas money. Including myself. I had only 12 miles left in my tank. Ugh!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Not meaning to pile on here but if you're making so little money that you can't afford gas to drive to make money, you ARE in the wrong business or doing it wrong.

Lyft lets you cash out with instant pay or whatever they call it. Why not do that if you're THAT pressed for gas money?

Uber has their gas card. Uber also has their instant pay. Between the two companies you should be able to scrape together gas money.

Also a few of the accounts all complaining about not having gas money all sound like the same person writing under different accounts.


----------



## AaronM312 (May 22, 2017)

I second the AC discussion. I would say that it DEPENDS on engine/AC system as far as how much drag it creates on the motor, but it DOES lower MPG. Open windows also lower MPG as well, but that gets into how fast you are going. If you are cruising around under 30MPH then having windows down is not going to do much at all. Higher speeds will create more and more drag.

As far as gas money being out, what car do you have?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Los Angeles is lit up like Christmas at the Hamptons, but I know at least 4 drivers completely out of gas money. Including myself. I had only 12 miles left in my tank. Ugh!


This topic sounds increasingly like a market specific phenomenon. My theory is OP lost a ton of fuel just idling at lights etc. in LA basin traffic....


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

A lot of places are hurting for bus drivers and stuff. I don't understand why people who are falling behind just drive more. If you have to drive more to make the same amount, then you're spiraling down the drain fast because the expenses are piling up. Get another job before it's too late. Any minimum wage job will net you more at the end of the year because of the earned income tax credit then this contractor job will.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> I always see your post are really hurtful and nasty. You must work in the office at lyft. You enjoy stealing peoples money?


Sounded like good advice to me. If I wasn't making enough to cover my gas, then I'd know I was doing something wrong.



tohunt4me said:


> .
> 
> Optimal fuel efficiency is attained from windows up ac off cabin airflow through vent system only.
> 
> .


Optimal, sure. But it's really not a big difference. If you want better gas mileage, drive at a steady 55 on the freeway. That will save you more gas than the AC.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Next step is buying a wheelbarrow, then using it to pickup pax. Then you'll have holes in your shoes. 

No need to tip!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Next step is buying a wheelbarrow, then using it to pickup pax. Then you'll have holes in your shoes.
> 
> No need to tip!


I have holes in my shoes now


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have holes in my shoes now


Then take em off. Travis says you need to toughen up and take responsibility for your own .......


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> I grossed over 800.. But long trip returns, and long request are adding up. They should compensate a pick up fee at least.25 a mile, even for cancellations.


Long trips should be good for your mileage, not bad. Unless you are deadheading back a lot.



tohunt4me said:


> Actually its not.
> The extra pull when the air conditioner clutch kicks in causes resistance on the belt which increases load on the engine.
> 
> When the a.c. is off and the clutch for the unit is disengaged the pully free spools with minimal resistance.
> ...


I think it's a matter of degree.....

Compared to old engine and AC technology, modern cars get MUCH better mileage with the AC on than grandpa's LTD did. There is still a MPG cost, there has to be because energy isn't free. It's just a lot lower than before.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Given the ridiculous gas prices in California I am amazed that any of you can afford to drive for Uber and Lyft at all, given the fact that your mileage and minutes rates are pretty close to what they are in Milwaukee where I drive. I am filling up today for $2.23 a gallon.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Given the ridiculous gas prices in California I am amazed that any of you can afford to drive for Uber and Lyft at all,.


Who said we can afford it?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Who said we can afford it?


Somehow you're still driving. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

Do u drive cadillac escalade or denali or those gangster suv?


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Arb Watson said:


> Thats is a myth.


The AC usage will cut your mileage per gallon by up to 25%


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> The AC usage will cut your mileage per gallon by up to 25%


Not true. Not even close. I average 26-28 miles per gallon on my Honda civic. *Always.* AC or no AC.
Not sure where you're getting 25% but that's a ridiculous number.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

run26912 said:


> Don't forget the air conditioning eats up gas like crazy.
> 
> BONG!!!


Not true, today on the news they said that driving with the windows open creates more drag and uses more gas than the ACs. The wind is pushing your car back as your car tries to go forward.

If you live where you can drive with the windows up and no AC and no heat that would be the best thing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> The AC usage will cut your mileage per gallon by up to 25%


Just think about this. You're saying it only takes 4 times more gas to power and run an entire vehicle that weighs a ton, as it does to run the AC.


----------



## Lovellycoco (Feb 11, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> I grossed over 800.. But long trip returns, and long request are adding up. They should compensate a pick up fee at least.25 a mile, even for cancellations.


I don't pick up anything longer than 10 minutes 3 miles tops. NOT worth it.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Blunt, have trouble coddling- sorry
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way mommy and daddy's used to raise kids. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


If anything, he is being over optimistic. In its present state, I would not say UBER is good for anything from a Driver's point of view. I signed up exclusively to promote another business, but since UBER has sullied its reputation to the point that one immediately associates it with sleaze, no one is going to use some other service or business coming from a UBER driver even though they may continue to use UBER because its cheap. We can thank our commander in chief Travis for this one who feels that his company does not need to obey laws.

For gas mileage there are some some good fuel additives which will extend your mileage, in addition to the common sense practices of avoiding sharp accelerations, coasting when possible, driving the speed limit or less on cruise control when on highways etc.


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

I drive my car in neutral and engine off on way to pick up passenger, I make around $650 in 20h a week an only spend $50 on gas. I don't drive a hybrid.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


Can you do the express drive rental program?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


This is what happens when you work with an organization that changes everything on a whim every few weeks.

ABSOLUTE INSTABILITY.

UNSUSTAINABLE !

NO NEED TO TIP !



MiddleClassedOut said:


> A lot of places are hurting for bus drivers and stuff. I don't understand why people who are falling behind just drive more. If you have to drive more to make the same amount, then you're spiraling down the drain fast because the expenses are piling up. Get another job before it's too late. Any minimum wage job will net you more at the end of the year because of the earned income tax credit then this contractor job will.


Exactly what uber wants.



Jagent said:


> Next step is buying a wheelbarrow, then using it to pickup pax. Then you'll have holes in your shoes.
> 
> No need to tip!


NO NEED TO TIP !



Cableguynoe said:


> Just think about this. You're saying it only takes 4 times more gas to power and run an entire vehicle that weighs a ton, as it does to run the AC.


25% is Nothing according to Travis !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> I always see your post are really hurtful and nasty. ?


He could have said it nicer, but he has a point. Working at a retailer makes it easier to calculate what you can expect to bring in every week, and really isn't bad, depending on the store. Last December, I worked holiday sales at Macy's I was pretty much on my own from the first moment, very little micromanagement although I guess they were gazing at me constantly through the eye in the sky, I got no personal grief.

The Ride for Hire racket has always been dog eat dog, with cabs, limos, hotel courtesy buses and vans, jitneys all competing for a limited number of rides. Even back in the 90's when I drove Yellow Cab.

The launching of Uber and Lyft has just multiplied the number of players in the field. More and more people seeking a limited number of dollars, and with big dogs like Uber gulping up more than their share, you can do the math and figure out the short to medium term prospects for this way of earning money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Next step is buying a wheelbarrow, then using it to pickup pax. Then you'll have holes in your shoes.
> 
> No need to tip!


Even in an Uber wheelbarrow, it will be a cashless, hassle free ride. 
No need to tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> He could have said it nicer, but he has a point. Working at a retailer makes it easier to calculate what you can expect to bring in every week, and really isn't bad, depending on the store. Last December, I worked holiday sales at Macy's I was pretty much on my own from the first moment, very little micromanagement although I guess they were gazing at me constantly through the eye in the sky, I got no personal grief.
> 
> The Ride for Hire racket has always been dog eat dog, with cabs, limos, hotel courtesy buses and vans, jitneys all competing for a limited number of rides. Even back in the 90's when I drove Yellow Cab.
> 
> The launching of Uber and Lyft has just multiplied the number of players in the field. More and more people seeking a limited number of dollars, and with big dogs like Uber gulping up more than their share, you can do the math and figure out the short to medium term prospects for this way of earning money.


As long as your numbers are good, no one will bother you.
The cash register at the end of the day tells the story.
I often make $50.00 a day and up for Uber.



Cableguynoe said:


> Even in an Uber wheelbarrow, it will be a cashless, hassle free ride.
> No need to tip


Tu
Tip that Rider OUT of the Wheel Barrow !

It would be so emotionally rewarding.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Say no to Surge/PT chasing. The system is just trying to herd you somewhere else. As soon as you start heading towards the red/pink, it will disappear.


That's why you go offline if the surge goes away as you get close...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Given the ridiculous gas prices in California I am amazed that any of you can afford to drive for Uber and Lyft at all, given the fact that your mileage and minutes rates are pretty close to what they are in Milwaukee where I drive. I am filling up today for $2.23 a gallon.


Indeed.$3.65 today


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Indeed.$3.65 today


It's a good thing uber includes the increase of gas prices as a surcharge for pax on X and pool rides. They do right?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like I missed that memo.....

Edit: checked out the suspicious 1.6x guaranteed surge for the first time in Oakland today. Was not disappointed. 100% non existent. Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

A month ago, I was making twice as much. Its all the algorythms that are exhausting the funds. This equation doesn't consider the cost of driving, it only sees profit for the company. My friend went from 900 a week, too 600, too 340, to 40. Its a trap. He's taking his car back. If I could just catch up, but these new peak hours and long rides during traffic are much more work. Its so different, its double the driving and gas. It's designed only for the investors. They don't care about the passengers or drivers. I see post on Uber taking surge money, and I see how much Lyft just follows Uber. It's just a big mess for everyone involved. They make everyone go into financial hardship by turning and burning drivers. This week is even slower then last week. I used to do 90 rides in 3 days, now it has to be 5 days through out the day and night because of the PDB or they take 240 out. Then its all traffic times, besides if you take your 6 hour break time. Your gonna miss about 6 hours of peak driving time. These people that work in the office, sit with their laptops are purposely cheating drivers out of money. Its really obvious what they are doing. It can't be just the closest ping, it has to be systematically aligned with your algorithm. It's just ugly. My. Friend lost everything. In 5 hours on Sunday night he needed 7 rides, every ride was 20+ miles long. Its all platformed to make it impossible to achieve, unless your working full time with 250 dollars a week in gas.


----------



## uberslave 1 (May 21, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Seems lately Im spending more on gas with these longer rides, and criss cross pick ups. I used to spend 120 a week, but now its almost 200, because of these new policies. I been trying for surges, but its like chasing a ghost ship. The last few weeks, its been less n less n less, and more work n more jumping through hoops. Only too be tormented and feel exausted from non surge rides, that don't add up. Nothing makes sense anymore, It's entrapment 100%. Now im out of gas, and can't catch up.


u will make more if u drive for dominos or pizza hut,,


----------



## Commando (May 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Blunt, have trouble coddling- sorry
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way mommy and daddy's used to raise kids. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


Push skateboards use no fuel


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

Its about 7 hours of driving for 40 dollars of gas. So 45 hours is about 250 bucks.. Last month before all the algorithm changes, it was about 120 dollars for 3 days. I t s b e i n g. s p r e a d. o u t!!!
.jump through..hoops.......hoop......hoop.......hoop......
15 min destination pick up, criss cross. Exasperate time... 20 min destination pick Up, not the closest driver, exasperate time.... And gas!!!$$$ its 2+2+1+5=10 its an algorithm, And way more gas!!! By spreading it out. They can saturate the market, criss crossing pings, they can make people think their is demand, and make us spend all are bonus on gas. It just happened so fast, I wasn't even prepared for such a drastic change.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why are you accepting 15 minute pings? You're allowing UBER to toy with us.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why are you accepting 15 minute pings? You're allowing UBER to toy with us.


Yes, accept nothing over 8-10 minutes unless it is very short mileage like 2-3 miles. On top of that make sure it isn't a major inconvenience to change directions. In other words, if the ping is way behind you, ignore, unless it is above 2x surge, preferably above 3x.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Blunt, have trouble coddling- sorry
> 
> I am trying to be blunt the way mommy and daddy's used to raise kids. You have chosen a profession with minimum wage wages, that requires big capital upkeep (car). If your cashflow is so poor that gas is keeping you from driving you are in the WRONG job.


Lift was fine, in fact awhile ago it was good. But they changed the entire system in weeks, everything went south!


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree with the gas money (or lack thereof) comments. If you can't drive because you can't afford fuel, you really should look for something else. The deck is really stacked against the drivers for this gig, as the design is customer and company-driven, and the drivers are an afterthought.


----------

